
Eclipse Attacks on Bitcoin's Peer-To-Peer Network - ffwang2
https://medium.com/mit-security-seminar/eclipse-attacks-on-bitcoin-s-peer-to-peer-network-e0da797302c2
======
ryan-c
Does anyone know if the "relay network'[0] addresses this? It seems like it
should, and I think most of the major pools/miners are using it already.

0\. [http://bitcoinrelaynetwork.org/](http://bitcoinrelaynetwork.org/)

~~~
liamzebedee
I would think so. Eclipse attack relies on a node selection algorithm
vulnerable to selecting malicious nodes. So as long as the nodes here don't
ever become malicious...

The next logical attack in this scenario would be to spoof IP addresses, which
is much harder.

~~~
ryan-c
I think BGP hijacks have actually been done against bitcoin.

